# OBJECT to the above persons sig



## agentgamma (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets say the persons sig is
"The no. 1 GBATemp fan"
Then I would say for example:
OBJECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU HAVENT EVEN MADE 100 POSTS!!!!!

Have fun


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION

The signature was certainly not removed by staff


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!

I haven't forgotten bone monkey =]


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 29, 2008)

Banned OBJECTION as bird is not the word! (Ok, I just don't get it.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection! Bird is not the word.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

The two little boys DID NOT have two little toys.
They just shared a PSX


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection! it's really fun.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

Picture sigs suck!
TEXT FTW


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Igiari! staff exist to torture us tempers.


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

Any Square-Enix RPG is in fact epic phail


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection! i has no memories

http://teh-oshi.net/stuff/objection-vector.png


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

Black > Green


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

Igiari! Mods are fun


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

*slam the desk* objection!!! * points at you sig* 

in your last testimony you stated "I like the colour Pink, its so feminine" but you coloured you sig with Baby blue!! 
thats contradict with your statement!!!!

*i got ya bitch*


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!

You're lying dammit!
And I can prove it!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection!! *the enemy starts trembling* 
If you are so sure of that!!! PROVE IT THEN!!!! 
*Brush hair*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection! Check your PM box already!


----------



## Raika (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!
I SEE A LITTLE ADULT STUFF ON YOUR SIG!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!
I SEE A BIG GAY STUFF ON YOU SIG!!

p.s
i hate cap locks


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!
Your signature was removed by staff!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

objection overruled!!!!!!!!!
pay the penalty of 50 r4ds


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 29, 2008)

I object! .....to....ummm...Objection!

*Posts merged*

I object! .....to....ummm...Objection!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection!!
i object you for using 2 many objections in an objection topic where you have to object about the person's sig but you were objecting about something else which doesnt fit the rules and im doing the same as you but this doesnt mean that i will stop writing like crazy as im doing now so stop objecting wrongly!! *out of breath*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection!

no


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection!!
yes

(im starting to love this game)


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection!

Your signature is dull!


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 29, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

Check your PM box!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 29, 2008)

HOLD IT!







GO F*CK YOURSELF

Oh right about the sig...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection! You have no sig for me to object to.


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection!

To much reading material.


----------



## Law (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection

Kirby sucks.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection, YouTube is clearly in the middle.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Objection! I can't think of anything funny to say about your sig.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection because I wasn't born during the time those movies were shown!


----------



## Law (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection. You're not badass.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection, because there's the blog and youtube link on your sig.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection! I made it.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection!

Photobucket banned you because your pictures were $**T


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection! You disobeyed overly limiting rules! And I got banned because of inappropriate loli images, it wasn't a public album but no, they still banned me.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 30, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

That is OPINION!!
Opinion =/= testimony


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection! This game is too much like the BAN game!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 30, 2008)

You will soon.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

objection!!! 
hold it!!
i said hold!! stop!!not there!!!!.....dont touch.!!!... nooooo!!!!!!!!!!...............................
to be continued.....next year.............


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

Objection, I hear your box isn't big enough to hold details.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

objection!!! sir!!!
my box has plenty of space but im lazy to go and check it!!


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned because your signature is _*BORING*_


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 30, 2008)

Banned cuz this is not the "you are banned" game...


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 31, 2008)

OBJECTION!!

That girl aint hot.

Also dont BAN!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Banned for having no signature

(this will be our backup banning game in case Costello deletes it to save "bandwidth")


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 1, 2008)

!PROTESTO!

Tell me WHO SHE IS!

Also no this is not the banned game.
If you want a backup banned game, MAKE YOUR OWN!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

abduction!!!!!!!!!! i mean Objections!!!
banned for not objecting anything

you bloody rascal


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2008)

I OBJECT BECAUSE YOU STILL HAVE NOT MADE A SIG


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

OBJECTION
I dont want to visit a pron site


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 3, 2008)

OBJECTION!
The purple rabbits living in my sink drain do sing Frank Sinatra songs during the night, I've heard it.


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 3, 2008)

This is mine

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2810836


----------



## imz (Nov 3, 2008)

OBJECTION!
You do not have a sig and therefore fail at participating in the game


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2008)

OBJECTION!

THIS

IS

SPARTA


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 4, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2811384


----------



## crazyazn5 (Nov 4, 2008)

OBJECTION!
... what is a linkiboy?...
and what science?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Objection!
All of those things are SCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMS!!!
Also your sig is TOO BIG


----------



## crazyazn5 (Nov 4, 2008)

OBJECTION!
WHAT FUN!!
Oh really? scams? i tried and got my things. Also Ill make is smaller. (Its how i got my SC SDHC and my DS charger and my red replacement shell)


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

Objection!!

I didn't get a pissed off cockroack for free!!!


----------



## Man18 (Nov 4, 2008)

OBJECTION foods do not belong in sigs and its ava not avi. AVI IS A VIDEO type!!!


----------



## MistahJelly (Nov 5, 2008)

OBJECTION!

Pedo bear is going to jail for a loooooonnnnng time..


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

objection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
banned for making long so Looooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg...........


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> objection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> banned for making long so Looooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggg...........


wait this isn't a banned game, objection!! for having words only in your sig!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 5, 2008)

*Banned!*
Objection! That looks too sweet!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

banned for judging the book by its cover (i mean the sweet)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 5, 2008)

HOLD IT!!
Do you actually CHECK your PM inbox?
That usually helps


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

Gotcha!
WHAT FUN? Lol


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 5, 2008)

Objection!!

He's clearly withholding evidence!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

When will your sig finish loading?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

objection, why does that dude never takes off his headphone!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

OBJECTION! 
Your sig and ava arent the same. One is squished.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

your sig is already pretty objectionable because the guy above you changed his sig because I objected to his sig so CORRECTION.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

Termination!! urhh..
Objection!!!
u declare urself, R4man but you never release any updates for the R4ds,


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am 18th down the R4line with the other 17 die is it up to me to take care of the r4ds.

OBJECTION you are 2 lazy to put in a new sig.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

Objection!! nudity!!
you are way too lazy to turn that "4" to the right way


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

OBJECTION your sig is still text.
I didnt make the sig but I like the 4 like that.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

objection!!!
ur sig is an image which contain a text which contain an image


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

Objection your sig is just a text when my sig is an image that looks like text that is part of my name that has been formed around bonemonkey


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone object this way.

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2814373

Make sure you have the volume up.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2814390
¬ ¬
U


----------



## Man18 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2814402

QUIT WITH THE TEXT SIG.
AT THE MOMENT


----------



## moozxy (Nov 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS JUST LIKE HOW PHOENIX WRIGHT DOES IT!!!!!!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

OBBBJEEECTTIIIOOOON!!

You didn't object and you don't have a sig!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Objection! Your sig promotes fatness and your avatar promotes kicking one legged people in the arse.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 5, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2814496


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 6, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2814790


----------



## alex (Nov 6, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2814825


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 6, 2008)

Objection! You look nothing like the main character in A Clockwork Orange.  Oh yeah, insert something about your sig here ->


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Objection! I can't tell if it's wine, melted apple ice cream or cough medicine!


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 6, 2008)

OBJECTION!
What Tropicana is gay??


----------



## alex (Nov 6, 2008)

OBJECTION!
Your sig has nothing to do with this.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

The defense requests the witness not post links to crap like Prize Rebel!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Igiari! I cried.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 6, 2008)

OBJECTION!! Your signature is objectionabl3!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Objection! You seriously need a new one!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

Objection! I don't get the tiger thing...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 6, 2008)

Objection! you need to watch the show in his avatar to get it.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

The defense requests a new testimony (sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

me.memememememe..pick me pick me!!! 
Objection!!!
Request overruled!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

HOLD IT!!
TESTIFY DAMMIT!!

Also its called object to the above persons SIG >_>


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned as i dont want to OBJECT the obove persons sig!!!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 7, 2008)

OBJECTION!!
Your sig wasnt REALLY removed

...

also this aint the ****ing you are banned game


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

banned because they are actually same...
BANNED=OBJECTION (got it)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 8, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2818139


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 8, 2008)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=2818161


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Objection! halo does not compare to radioactive waste.


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2008)

Objection! Yours is a blatant ripoff of mine!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 8, 2008)

Objection! I was the first to ask!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 8, 2008)

I SUE U!


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2008)

ICUP


----------



## moozxy (Nov 8, 2008)

I SUE UR MOTHER


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2008)

MY MOTHER'S NAME IS NOT SUE


----------



## moozxy (Nov 8, 2008)

NO
I AM SUE, UR MOTHER!


----------



## science (Nov 8, 2008)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 9, 2008)

SHIRLEY?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

OBJECTION!!
this is not YOUR signature!
its darknekos 
TAKE THAT!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Objection! that is not your signature.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

objection!
That isnt yo sig dawg!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Objection! obama is yo mama. 

(I bet you're darkneko)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 9, 2008)

The defense requests a sig that doesnt suck


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 9, 2008)

HOLD IT!
His testimony is obviously a contradiction.
Huh, i dont see any contradiction, this results into a penalty. Please think carefully before sceaming loudly.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

I like natural tuna.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

objectionS!!! (actually is only one)
you are killing all the tunas  
*runs off to get a tuna sandwich*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

OBJECTION! Tuna SUCKS!


Aha. The new You are Banned game.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

OBJECTION! You just made me want to go play PW w/ your sig. I'm on the third one right now.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 12, 2008)

HOLD IT
What IS a p0wn commander?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 13, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!

Bleach is a silly show. Plus I can't read what it says in the corner.

BTW, a p0wn commander is everything you imagined it would be... and more.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 14, 2008)

objection!
JOINTS ARE ILLEGAL!!
YOU CANT BE A JOINT COMMANDER


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 14, 2008)

Objection!
Your sig is way too AWSUM


----------



## Banger (Nov 14, 2008)

Objection!
You are biased!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 14, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!

Your sig is far to blurry to make out.

And to clear things up, I am not a Joint commander. I am a one of two p0wn commanders, hence the use of the word "joint". P1ngpong is the other p0wn commander. Drugs are bad Mkay.


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

OBJECTION! Your name is not on your sig, so anyone can steal it! Or maybe YOU STOLE IT!!!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 14, 2008)

Objection! I'm not staying out of you're way! Who do you think you are! Telling me where to go and where not to go!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 14, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!

I really like you sig. Game & Watch FTW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No sig stealing for me. I probably should add my name though. You know, to better personalize it.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJECTION!!
Today isn't a gift!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

objection!!!
Yesterday was a gift but they were all out of stock so they changed it for today but it seem that the gift have been pirated by some phoenix's fan so today it wont be!!


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJeCTION!!! LINK>HALO SOLDIER THINGY!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJECTION.
I cant remember your name!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

objection!!! ur thingy is smaller than mine


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJETION! Yeh.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

Objection!!! ello


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJECTION!...you again...


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJECTION!


Use the force and no not the triforce.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

OBJECTION.
Blood...... still.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

I OBJECT to this OBJECTION to OBJECTIFY MY OBJECTION!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! Nobody cares that you have an onyx DSLite


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! THAT'S ONE HUGE PENIS!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! inorite.

Your sig is sexy

...


NOT GUILTY.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A SCIENCE HAS NOT HAPPENED YET!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! Triple hypnotic Yukis are not enough!


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

HOLD IT!!!
Your sig is bad... too much tape D:


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! I'd get banned if I take at least one off! Also, need moar Yuki!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION!
Tropicana says. ?  Rigged Text?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

HOLD IT!!
Do you have evidence to prove that Sora Fanboy Raika made it?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION
Proudly, I do.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION!!
Kirby can't be in Bankai form


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! it makes your avatar pop


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

HOLD IT!!
Your sig isn't sexy like Mei-Os D:


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! I HATE THAT SHOW WITH A BURNING PASSION.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION!! The penguin isn't PINGU!
Also, what animes do you like? =P


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION! It's over the allowed limit.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Holaitsme

I don't watch alot.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

The defence requests a sexy sig


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Banned because 8-bit castlevania endings are good enough.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Objection! That penguin still reminds of a character in a cartoon that I can't remember and it's driving me potty.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

OBJECTION!! Its Disgaea mun. Its a game!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Objection! I already knew that, what I was sayng was that it also reminds of another cartoon character.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

OBjeaction! Its um.. crap.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Objection! My sig is teh awesum, your is teh suxor.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection! Suburbia is squaloring tiny large it's!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection, you don't love Shanoa now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection! It's spelt Uwe Boll.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection, what the helll are you talking about?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection! This man knows nothing of the great film director Uwe Boll!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection! Yep, I never heard of him


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Objection! You should watch Postal right now, it's a funny funny movie.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Objection! You should watch Postal right now, it's a funny funny movie.


[flash]http://objection.mrdictionary.net/objectione.swf?s= I swear that just moved...[/flash]
*EDIT: *Ahh. Flash tag disabled...
OK.
Click Here: http://objection.mrdictionary.net/objectione.swf?s= I swear that just moved..://http://objection.mrdictionary.net/o...at just moved...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Objection! I prefer dealextreme


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

*OBJECTION!! PRINNIES SUCK!! FLAME AWAY PRINNY FANBOYS!!*


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Objection! akia....I mean raka...let's try again...umm..karia.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 20, 2008)

OBJECTION!!!

Your love has failed as Shanoa will never love you back.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

Objection, tomorow isn't a mystery for me. Because I'm Psychic!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Objection! I think not


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 20, 2008)

OBJECTION!
I dont want to join FRUC


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 20, 2008)

Objection! you don't have to now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Objection! I have repented through someone else, so how can I be expected to repent through FRUC.


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

OBJECTION!!
p1ngy did NOT make the sig.
It was the guy from Art Attack and he used PANTIES to do it


----------

